# What Martial Arts Book are you reading now



## ppko

I am Advanced Pressure Point Fighting by George Dillman


----------



## Enson

Mind Martial Science = Sensei Rick M. Tew.


----------



## AaronLucia

A book of Five Rings by Miyamoto Musashi


----------



## Gin-Gin

I just got a group of MA books, so for the past week I've been reading: The Original Martial Arts Encyclopedia by Emil Farkas, John Corcoran & Stuart Sobel; 'Inside Elvis' by Ed Parker, 'Memories of Ed Parker' by Leilani Parker & family, and 'Secrets of Chinese Karate' by Ed Parker.  Whew! 

All good stuff...:ultracool:


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers

I just read "The Lone Samurai" by Willian Scott Wilson. Great read for those interested in History.


----------



## Cryozombie

Uh, The Book below.


----------



## Cryozombie




----------



## chinto01

The book that I am currently reading is called " Barefoot Zen" by Nathan J. Johnson. It is a book that tries to explain the Shaolin Roots of both Kung Fu and Karate. it is a great read with alot of interesting points that cannot be denied. I recommend it to those of you who are looking into the roots of your style.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

"English Martial Arts" by Terry Brown


----------



## Patrick Skerry

OLYMPIC JUDO: Groundwork Techniques [1986] by Neil Adams & Cyril A. Carter.


----------



## Patrick Skerry

The 'Masterclass Techniques' series: *RUSSIAN JUDO *(c. 1999) by Alexander Iatskevich, which leads me to believe that BJJ (Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu) had better be scared to death of Russian Sambo, and that good techinical Japanese Judo reigns supreme!


----------



## chinto01

I am currently reading Okinawan Karate The Secret Art of Tuite by: javier Martinez. This was recommended to me by a friend of mine and is actually pretty good.


----------



## Paul B

I am currently re-reading "Mugai Ryu: The Classical Samurai Art of Drawing the Sword", by Darrel Max Craig. Great book.Tons of info,and the usual stories of Craig Sensei,which are always entertaining and enlightening.


----------



## Patrick Skerry

SEVEN TAOIST MASTERS by Eva Wong


----------



## Aaron Little

Right now I am rereading *Winning Wrestling Moves* by Mark Mysnyk, Barry Davis, and Brooks Simpson.


----------



## Patrick Skerry

I just finished reading: 'A COMPLETE GUIDE TO JUDO: Its Story and Practice' by Robert W. Smith, which I would recomend to anyone interested in the history and development of Judo.


----------



## Patrick Skerry

I am now reading the incredibly interesting and informative book: The History of Jon Bluming: From Streetpunk to 10th Dan (c.2000) by Jon Bluming.

Full of great pictures and written in two languages: Dutch and English.  Very salty language.


----------



## JAMJTX

75 Down Blocks - Rick Clark

The Way of Kendo and Kenjitsu - Darrell Craig


----------



## Blindside

Clouds in the West by Dave Lowry


----------



## GAB

Hi all,

I just finished an article by Jane Hallander, Black Belt Mag. 1992. The subject was Thomas Mitose and His Father's Kenpo.

In that article the author states that "Abraham Lincoln" was the greatest Kenpo practioner in America... Went on to state it was because of his gentleness etc.

So based on that I wanted to say I have just finished "Lincolns War" by Geoffrey Perret...

I also have been reading Miyamoto Musashi's "The Book of Five Rings" this one is translated by William Scott Wilson. The Twenty Guiding Principles of KARATE, Gichin Funakoshi, translated by John Teramoto, nice read...

Regards, Gary


----------



## Drac

Just finished George Dillmans Pressure Point Control Tactics..Starting on the Gracie Way..


----------



## AC_Pilot

I've got Dillman's *Dim Mak* tape, very interesting.. :asian:


----------



## majlee95

Tao of Jeet Kune Do by Bruce Lee. Not actually reading it front to back, but rather skimming through since it was just a compilation of his notes and piecework for the book he was working on. Actually, this is the fifth time I've went through the book just for reference, and to see if I can draw yet another meaning from the book's tidbits of practical advice and philosophy as my training progresses.


----------



## jjmcc

the secret art of pressure points by rick clark.


----------



## jjmcc

Dead or Alive by Geoff Thompson this book is highly recommended.


----------



## Cthulhu

Re-reading Mark Wiley's "Arnis: Reflections on the History and Development of the Filipino Martial Arts"

Cthulhu


----------



## 7starmantis

The Sword Polisher's Record: The Way of Kung Fu  - Adam Hsu


----------



## Andy Cap

At this very moment I am reading "The Making Of a Martial Artist", by Dr. Sang Kyu Shim.  It is a brilliant book.  more of a philosophical approach.  It does not address techniques, but the actual martial artists and their progression and development.


----------



## Blindside

Filipino Martial Culture by Mark Wiley

Great history section, but the interview/bios of the masters are somewhat lacking.  Several feel like a regurgitated promo sheet for the different instructors.

Lamont


----------



## arnisador

Various BJJ books. I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Shizen Shigoku

I am currently reading *The Way of the Ninja: Secret Techniques* by Hatsumi Masaaki.


Next on my list is *Secret Tactics* by Tabata Kazumi, and *Budo Secrets* by John Stevens.

I am in a very secretive mood right now.


----------



## Silat Student

I'm currently reading An Indo-Malay Martial Art: Pencak Silat Pertempuran.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

The Essence and Applications of Taijiquan  by Yang Cheng-fu


----------



## RyuKyuBushi

" The Secret Royal Martial Arts Of Ryukyu" By Matsuo Kanenori Sakon, Translated by Joe Swift


----------



## Blindside

Classical Kata of Okinawan Karate by Patrick McCarthy - Great history about the practitioners and the katas.


----------



## The Kai

Shotokans Secret by Bruce Clayton.  There are many eye opening common sense "isms" that will really get you rethinking your history

Kenpo Jutsu A pre 1900 Art By Ken Melbourne- Made up art with little or nor no connection to pre 1900 arts!


----------



## Shaolinwind

Journey to the West.. Not a MA book really but a great Chinese classic.  Our school practices Monkey King staff, when I found out the origin of the Monkey King I had to run out and get the book.


----------



## MisterMike

Kodo - Ancient Ways by Kensho Furuya.


----------



## TallAdam85

I have not read any martial arts books latey since I moved for college all most ever ma book i left at my parents home but I am looking for one now so if you guys and girls see any on sport karate plese let me know cause I am starting to focus more on that


----------



## phlaw

I am re-reading all of Ed Parker's Infinite Insights books.
I aslo just finished "The Journey"


----------



## ppko

just thought that I would bring this thread to the top to see what everyone is reading


----------



## bignick

ppko said:
			
		

> just thought that I would bring this thread to the top to see what everyone is reading


 Good call, just picked up a few...

 [font=verdana,arial,helvetica][size=-1]*"Pool Cues, Beer  Bottles, And Baseball Bats : Animal's Guide To Improvised Weapons For  Self-Defense"*
 Marc Animal MacYoung

 [/size][/font][font=verdana,arial,helvetica][size=-1]*"Far Beyond Defensive  Tactics"*
 Loren W. Christensen

 [/size][/font][font=verdana,arial,helvetica][size=-1]*"Solo Training: The  Martial Artist's Guide to Training Alone"*
 Loren Christensen

 [/size][/font][font=verdana,arial,helvetica][size=-1]*"Warriors: On Living  with Courage, Discipline, and Honor"*
 Loren W. Christensen

 [/size][/font][font=verdana,arial,helvetica][size=-1]*"The Fighter's Body: An  Owner's Manual : Your Guide to Diet, Nutrition, Exercise and Excellence in  the Martial Arts"*
 Loren W. Christensen

 After Loren Christensen came on this board I got interested in his reading and picked up "Fighter's Fact Book" and enjoyed so decided to invest in some more of his work when I had the money......and....I had the money...
 [/size][/font]


----------



## ABI

*The Karate-do Manual*

By: PMV Morris


----------



## Spook

Wing Chun Wooden Dummy by Sam Chan.


----------



## Gin-Gin

Re-reading Vol. IV of "Infinite Insights" by Ed Parker


----------



## Xue Sheng

The Essence and Applications of Taijiquan by Yang Chengfu (Author), Louis Swaim (Translator) 

Mastering Yang Style Taijiquan by Fu Zhongwen (Author), Louis Swaim (Translator)


----------



## Tony Dismukes

I got a copy of Dueling With O-Sensei by Ellis Amdur for Christmas, and liked it enough to write up a review on Amazon (follow the link and scroll down).

I'm also working my way through Marcelo Garcia's Advanced Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Techniques.


----------



## seasoned

Okinawan GoJu-Ryu 2
Advanced Techniques of Shorei-Kan Karate, by Seikichi Toguchi.  Great insight.............


----------



## stickarts

Facing violence by Rory Miller


----------



## SuperFLY

just finished my third, i think, read of 'angry white pyjamas'

for those that dont know its about a young guy in japan in the 90s who for various reasons decides to take up martial arts (aikido) and ends up taking the 'riot police' course. its basically his story over that year of 'hell'


----------



## Aiseant

Ultimate fitness through martial art, Sang H Kim
Total mindbody training, Jacob H Jordan


----------



## K-man

'Ki and the Way of the Martial Arts' by Kenji Tokitsu.

A very interesting read and avaiable second hand through Amazon.


----------



## Blaze Dragon

Read some really good ones in the past. Currently about to finish Chi Gung: Chinese Healing, Energy and Natural Magic. After that I"m gonna read Cheng Man-ch'ing T'ai Chi Ch'uan a simplified method of calisthenics for health and self defense


----------



## SacredCoconut

Some finnish book about martial arts and ultimate flexibility: a complete quide to stretching for martial arts.


----------



## Aiseant

Herding the Ox: The Martial Arts As Moral Metaphor, John J. Donohue


----------



## Uncle

Mixed martial arts: the book of knowledge by BJ Penn

Best martial arts book I've ever read and I've read plenty.


----------



## Blindside

Force Decisions by Rory Miller - good, but it isn't really grabbing me and challenging my outlook like "Meditations on Violence" and "Facing Violence."  Admittedly it isn't supposed to, but I have high expectations for Rory's writings.


----------



## jks9199

It won't. force decisions is a glimpse in an attempt to explain how cops function. There couple of points in it I disagree with, and I suspect are the result of corrections versus Street law enforcement perspectives.

 (And of course if you look really carefully in the book you'll find my very small contribution...)
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crazy88

I'm reading Zen Jiu Jitsu by Oliver Staark. It's been a great motivator to the start of the season.


----------

